# Flusslauf nachzeichnen!



## Gladiator6 (12. Februar 2006)

Hi

Ich möchte einen Flusslauf mit PS nachzeichnen! Dazu kann ich natürlich Das Auswahlwerkzeug brauchen! Der Fluss ist ca. 5 mm breit, und macht verschiedene Schlaufen. Es ist somit schwierig, mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug das zu machen. Besser wäre, wenn ich die Rundungen gleich wie mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug machen könnte, nur dass es dann einfach einen einfachen Strich gibt, bei dem ich dann die Breite so einstellen kann, dass es sich mit dem Fluss deckt. Also quasi die Mittellinie des Flusses nachzeichnen und nicht die Aussenlinien!

Ich hoffe ihr wisst, was ich meine!
Wie kann ich das am besten realisieren?


----------



## Philip Kurz (12. Februar 2006)

Hallo Gladiator.

Das Werkzeug deines geringsten Misstrauens dürfte hier der "Zeichenstift" sein ( auch "Pathtool" oder "Pfadwerkzeug" genannt). Suche einfach mal nach den entsprechenden Begriffen im Forum und du wirst eine Reihe an sehr guten Tutorials finden.
Nach einer kleineren Einarbeitungszeit erhältst du sehr gute Ergebnisse.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Gladiator6 (12. Februar 2006)

Also wie ich so runde Objekte schön nachzeichnen kann, mit dem Pfadwerkzeug, weiss ich! Mein Problem ist, dass ich ja nachher eine Auswahl bekomme, dass heisst, ich muss den Pfad schliessen. Nun möchte ich das ja aber nicht!

hab mal Pfadwerkzeug in die Foren Suche eingegeben, bin aber auf die Schnelle auf kein Tutorial gestossen!


----------



## hotschen (12. Februar 2006)

-wähle die Pinselgröße passend zur Breite des Flusses
-erstelle deinen Pfad entlang des Flußlaufes
-wechsle in den Maskierungsmodus (Q)
-rechte MT--> Pfadkontur füllen -->pinsel
-abermals 'Q' drücken, ggf. Auswahl invertieren und du hast deinen Fluß als Auswahl, den du nun nach belieben bearbeiten kannst.


----------



## Gladiator6 (12. Februar 2006)

Wusst ichs doch, dass es irgend wie geht! Genau nach dem hab ich gesucht! Vielen Dank!!

Edit:

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die so erstellten Linien ein wenig verpixelt sind! Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## holzoepfael (13. Februar 2006)

Bin kein Vektorspezialist, doch meiner Meinung nach liegt das an PS. Wenn ich einen Pfad mit dem Pinsel fülle, ist es oft relativ unschön verpixelt. Da habe ich mit Freehand die besseren "Erfahrungen" gemacht, bin mich dort aber erst seit kurzem am einarbeiten....

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## hotschen (13. Februar 2006)

Ich vermute mal, du hast die Pfadkontur mit dem Buntstift gefüllt? Nimm mal den Pinsel oder stell eine weichere Kante beim Buntstift ein.


----------

